# Murray F5 Eliminator information



## klassic cycles (May 9, 2020)

This is another bike that I was asked to sell for a friend. 
  I have not been able to find another Eliminator in this color scheme. Any information would be awesome. Year, desirability, value, rarity. 
 I know he paid a grand for it 10+ years ago which I thought was crazy back then!


----------



## whopperchopper (May 13, 2020)

1968 or 69, not to rare, it looks complete but in so so condition. Don’t think it’s worth anywhere close to 1k.


----------

